# Research Paper Quotes



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm doing a research paper on hedgehogs that's due next week. I wanted to have some really interesting quotes added in there from hedgehog owners. I want to site your replies and use them in my paper so be warned. Anything interesting that you have found owning a hedgie, anything you wish you would have known before getting a hedgehog, examples of them being great pets, and anything you feel like sharing. Thanks guys I'm out to educate the world on hedghogs and their awesomeness!!! :lol: Replies greatly appreciated!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there anything specific you're trying to achieve with your paper? If we know what it's on, then maybe we can try to tailor our responses to things you'd need support on in the paper.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Well my main topics are Hedgehog History, Hedgehog Housing, Hedgehog Diet, Hedgehog Cleaning, Hedgehog Handling, Quilling, Hedgehog Playtime, and Hedgehogs vs Porcupines. So, as you can see pretty much everything hedgehog. Under each topic I have subsections for instance under Hedgehog Housing I have: they must have a wheel, they need lots of space, temperature, and types of cages. Each of the main topics will be talked about in great detail. Any experience in any of these areas you'd like to talk about would be perfect. Or just anything you really wish people could get straight about hedgehogs.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you'd like to quote anything out of my care book, you're welcome to do that. There should be a lot of useful stuff to back you up wherever you need it.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay thanks!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Just finished my rough draft. Shooooooo 8 pages of nothing, but hedgehogs!!!  Tired after that :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

"A huffy hedgie is a happy hedgie"


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

:lol: thanks Pj I'm definitely going to add that in there somewhere!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

i just saw this now so i don't know how much help you still need but the replies we got on the hedgehog commandment post were amazing.  here is the link: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=18683&p=160578&hilit=commandments#p160578


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I can always add in quotes until next Wednesday. The hedgie commandments are great, but I wanted to start a new thread giving advance warning that any replies given can and probably will be quoted. I didn't want to just go through the threads and start taking quotes without permission.  Thanks though!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had many pets but there is nothing like petting a calm hedgehog's quills. It is what I miss most about having a hedgehog.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So true


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Anything you would like to share would be soooooo great and helpful!!!! THANKS


----------

